# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  Ilustratora ili nekog vjestog crtanju...

## Mukica

..po mogucnosti na racunalu, da crtez bude u vektorskom formatu, ali nije uvjet - mozemo i skenirati.

Treba nam, na osnovu predloska, precrtati par ilustracija koje imamo kao gifove, ali u uzasno losem stanju.

Zainteresiranima saljem slikice na mejl.

----------

kako bi se oslikali zidovi za dječju ambulantu?

----------

